# anyone have ultrasound of swollen girl parts



## vessy7710

Does anyone have any ultrasound pictures between 15-16 weeks that they said boy but was mistaken for a girl at another ultrasound or a pictures of what swollen female genitals looks like.I was told boy at 15 w 6 days a boy but I'm not 100 percent sure this is a boy n the Dr was about 75 percent sure it kind of looks like a swollen clitoris so just wondering if anyone has an ultrasound of swollen genitals so I could compare


----------



## haileybrooke3

well this is my baby girls parts at 15 weeks and 3 days and then ill add a second one of her parts at 19 weeks 5 days. sorry the first one is upside down lol.:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120919_104502.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 668









IMG_20121019_101131.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 660


----------



## hssbmom

vessy7710 said:


> Does anyone have any ultrasound pictures between 15-16 weeks that they said boy but was mistaken for a girl at another ultrasound or a pictures of what swollen female genitals looks like.I was told boy at 15 w 6 days a boy but I'm not 100 percent sure this is a boy n the Dr was about 75 percent sure it kind of looks like a swollen clitoris so just wondering if anyone has an ultrasound of swollen genitals so I could compare

Do you have your gender shot to post? I have one at 14+6 weeks but I have never posted a pic before so I don't know how.


----------



## haileybrooke3

hssbmom if you look at the bottom of the forum there will be a purple button that says post reply and when u click that it will open up a window at the bottom u should find a button that says manage attachments then u choose your file and upload :) it took me a while to figure it out lol.


----------



## MindUtopia

I'd be curious to see as well. We are :yellow: but there is something in all our scan pics that kinda looks like a scrotum (basically two oval shaped bulbous things in the crotch area). I sorta always assumed maybe this would mean a boy (I get boy feelings in general from this baby, though we have no preference at all). Everyone said our scan looked like a girl though. I'm wondering now if this might be a vagina, since I don't think the scrotum is supposed to be all that easy to see at 20 weeks? It would be interesting to see what other ladies' girls look like.


----------



## lil-lauren

i first had a gender scan at 16 weeks with dd and they said boy dh said its a girl so after a bit of heated debate we was called back a week later and it was a girl!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I have a potty shot of 18weeks if you want to see?


----------



## Mother of 4

Usually you will see more of a bulge for a boy even if the girl genital parts are swollen. I wish I had a picture to show you of my little boy when I was pregnant! :) I don't have a gender shot. But you should be able to see the difference.


----------



## vessy7710

When you first look at this picture it screams boy but the more I look at it I'm not sure!..Hopefully u can zoom in and see what I'm talking about. If you zoom in and look at the photo u clearly can see those 2 bright white lines and smack in the middle of those 2 white lines you see what i call 2 light dots with what looks like an obvious penis sticking out however if you zoom in and look it's got a little tip at the end. Now here is my debate....If these 2 bright white lines are supposed to be the scrotum why does it appear the lines dont even connect they just kind of look straight...also the boy ultrasounds i have seen the scrotum always looks colored in like a gray color or one big bulge mine however doesn't....you seen lines and nothing colored in between and it also looks like this penis is leaning toward one side it doesn't look straight up and down in the middle...and what are those two dots in between my two lines supposed to be....one minute im thinking boy but the next it also looks like those two dots could be whats in between the vagina of a girl and the clitoris is still swollen and just hasn't come down yet. I can't figure out what those two dots would mean on a scrotum.I dont care either way i just wished i knew for sure so i can start decorating the doctor was about 80 percent sure it was a boy. I know somewhere between 15-16 weeks there is a big hormone surge that can cause the clitoris to look like a penis so im just not sure. Hopefully u guys see what im seeing and can explain why im seeing what im seeing. The baby is like laying on its side and that big white bulge is my bladder lol
 



Attached Files:







baby picture.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 515


----------



## sweetmere

My daughters' were a bit swollen around 17 weeks when I went in first. I had an ultrasound tech online look at it, and she showed me a few pictures. My little girl is in the middle, a girl on the right, and a boy on the left. Boys usually poke out a lot more and the bottom dots are super close together with the top dot being bigger. I had it confirmed that she is indeed a girl!


https://i48.tinypic.com/6901gz.jpg


----------



## sweetmere

vessy7710 said:


> When you first look at this picture it screams boy but the more I look at it I'm not sure!..Hopefully u can zoom in and see what I'm talking about. If you zoom in and look at the photo u clearly can see those 2 bright white lines and smack in the middle of those 2 white lines you see what i call 2 light dots with what looks like an obvious penis sticking out however if you zoom in and look it's got a little tip at the end. Now here is my debate....If these 2 bright white lines are supposed to be the scrotum why does it appear the lines dont even connect they just kind of look straight...also the boy ultrasounds i have seen the scrotum always looks colored in like a gray color or one big bulge mine however doesn't....you seen lines and nothing colored in between and it also looks like this penis is leaning toward one side it doesn't look straight up and down in the middle...and what are those two dots in between my two lines supposed to be....one minute im thinking boy but the next it also looks like those two dots could be whats in between the vagina of a girl and the clitoris is still swollen and just hasn't come down yet. I can't figure out what those two dots would mean on a scrotum.I dont care either way i just wished i knew for sure so i can start decorating the doctor was about 80 percent sure it was a boy. I know somewhere between 15-16 weeks there is a big hormone surge that can cause the clitoris to look like a penis so im just not sure. Hopefully u guys see what im seeing and can explain why im seeing what im seeing. The baby is like laying on its side and that big white bulge is my bladder lol

I am pretty sure that is a boy!


----------



## vessy7710

Based on that photo mine neither looks boy our girl lol...mine is like a mixture of boy n girl lol...my pic just looks confusing to me


----------



## vessy7710

Could u help me explain what those two dots in the middle of those two lines r n why the scrotum doesn't look colored in or one bulge like most n why my lines doesn't look like they connect...I just CNT quite understand...it looks boy but then I question lol


----------



## vessy7710

Based on that photo mine neither looks boy our girl lol...mine is like a mixture of boy n girl lol...my pic just looks confusing to me


----------



## hssbmom

I tried to post my pic but couldn't cuz its on my phone and I wasn't able to pull it up when I did the choose file. Mine looks just like the two girl pic that sweetmere posted.


----------



## hssbmom

I agree with sweetmere. It looks like a boy!


----------



## missmiylove

Ill post mine bc it's 17 weeks.idk if it's swollen though,jst normal girl parts i guess. How come a lot of gender scans I see the babies parts look soo tiny & far away. Like how was my u/s tech able to get in between the babies legs so close lol. 

https://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h288/blueepiink/babypictures029.png


----------



## USAF_WIFE

I am in the first tri but I thought id throw on this scan of my son at 19 weeks hope it helps identify. :flower:
 



Attached Files:







2010-12-29 11.23.04.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 253


----------



## vessy7710

Does anyone know what those two dots in the middle could be???...the scrotum looks more longer at 16 weeks than most do at 20 weeks....why isn't the scrotum colored in grey like most???...just wondering why it looks diff than those I seen


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

haileybrooke3 said:


> well this is my baby girls parts at 15 weeks and 3 days and then ill add a second one of her parts at 19 weeks 5 days. sorry the first one is upside down lol.:dohh:

Thank you for posting your pictures! I had my ultrasound yesterday and the tech showed us the parts, but was not allowed to confirm anything.. So we're just waiting to hear from our midwife and I'm soo anxious about it! But your second picture looks exactly like what I saw!!! I'm pretty confident we're finally having a little girl. Thank you for posting!

Sorry OP, your picture is rather confusing to me!


----------



## drosado3

can i know what you had because mines looks weird as well


----------



## drosado3

im a little confused being though im only 12 wks 5 days i want to say its a boy but ive seen plenty of biy parts and it does not look like any.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_20160924-123633.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 68


----------



## Jennifurball

I can't find my daughter's scan pics anywhere :nope: but here is my boy at 16 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







3.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 46









boy.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 46


----------

